# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Monterey, Ca.?

## LindaP

Since I've just finished booking all our hotels for Italy in May; :).........I am starting to look into wineries around the Monterey area. Has anyone been?
   We have a hugh family reunion in July in Cambria, with 35 cousins I haven't seen in years; my mom was the only one of 7 kids that moved to the East, everyone else stayed in sunny California!  Should be fun.
      I did see a Bonny Doon vineyard near there...but if anyone else has suggestions, as well as where to stay near there, I would love suggestions! Thanks.

----------


## JEK

We've stayed at the the Inn at Spanish Bay several times and it may be the finest stay we have ever experienced at a US hotel. The "free" mini-bar and the fireplaces helped. A Pebble Beach resort. Bonny Doon is a fun stop too.

----------


## phil62

Agree with JEK if you want to stay in town. If you want to be on the Ocean, take a look at Tickle Pink Inn in Carmel Highlands, and If you really want to blow the budget, big time, try Post Ranch Inn in Big Sur. 

We have been in the area several times, and can recommend Bernardus both as a winery and a terrific place to eat. Talbot is another area winery that specializes in Chardonnay and has produced some very fine vintages.

The area has great restaurants, plenty to see, and wonderful places to stay.

Phil

----------


## LindaP

Thanks guys.....looking forward to the wineries, especially after 2 nights at the Y camp in Cambria with all those relatives !  :)
        I was in Carmel when I was about 6 years old, and I remember my grandfather teaching me to dig for Abalone!

----------


## amyb

I will add that Ventana in Big Sur is another drop dead accommodation. That area is magnificent country.

----------


## KevinS

> I will add that Ventana in Big Sur is another drop dead accommodation. That area is magnificent country.



The Inn at Ventana is also a great lunch spot.  It has wonderful views down the coast.

----------


## amyb

Right you are Kevin. Great food and wine lists at Post Ranch or Ventana..
Sitting above the ocean's edge at Post Ranch for lunch or sunset dinner-PRICELESS!

----------


## JEK

Phil,

You must be thinking of another place -- the Inn is on the ocean.

----------


## phil62

We haven't stayed at the Inn at Spanish Bay, but have eaten there. Great food, nice view, but not as dramatic as the others. Really, you can't go wrong anywhere in the Carmel/Monterrey area. 

Phil

----------

